# أفضـل أنواع العطـورات الفرنسيـة بأسعـار رائعـه وجوده عالية



## إيكو للعطورات (5 يناير 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يســـــرنا نحن مؤسسة​"صدى العطـور"




أن نعلن لكم عن عرضنا الحالي :
إنتقـي 5 عبوات عطـر من أرقى أنواع العطورات الفرنسية والشرقية سعة العبوة الواحـده 100 مل .. بسعر : 350 ريال فقط 
+ التوصيل مجانــــــــــــي لجميع مناطق المملكة 
.
العطورات تعبئـــــة محليـــة* بعبوات خاصة* بالمؤسسة وأشكال متجــــــدده وممــــيزه..

أشكال عبواتنا :


​
جميع العطـورات كبـــــس ..
والزيوت المستخدمة فرنســية والايثانـــول انجليــزي طبـي ..
كما تتمـيز عطورات صدى العطور:
* بالجوده العالية 
*الأسعار المنافسة
*العبوات المتنوعه
* مراعاة النواحي الصحية
مع ضـــمــــــــــــــــــان :
مطابقة العطـر للأصــــلي من ناحية " الثبات _ الجوده _ الرائحه " 
.
والعطـورات الأكثـر طلباً :




كما أن :
سـعـر العبوة لجميع العطـورات الفرنسية : 60 ريـال
علمـــــــا:
أننا لانستخدم أي مثبتات على العطـر ولا ننصح بها ..
كما أن التصنيع يتم عن طريق مشرف متخصص في صناعة العطور ..
التوصيــل :
داخـل الرياض : عن طريق مندوب التسليم يـد بيـد .
خارج الرياض : شحن عن طريق شركـة زاجـل 
*
*
العـطورات المتوفـره 






شانيل رقم 5





كوكو مدموزيل شانيل نسائي





كوكو شانيل



تشانص او فريش شانيل نسائي 




كوكو نوير شانيل 



ألور سنشوال شانيل نسائي



ألور هوم رجالي 



ألور هوم سبورت رجالي 




.



جادور كرستيان ديور نسائي





ميس ديور شير نسائي


 

ميدنايت بيوزن كريستيان ديور نسائي




ديور هوم رجالي





بيور بويزن كرستيان ديور نسائي 





اديكت تولاين كريستيان ديور نسائي 





فهرنهايت 32 كريستيان ديور رجالي 




فوريفر اند ايفر نسائي



هيبنوتك بويزن نسائي 



.





بيلي اوبيوم سان لوران نسائي 





ايل ايف سان لوران نسائي 


 

باريسين ايف سان لوران نسائي





اوبيوم ايف سان لوران نسائي 




سينما ايف سان لوران نسائي 



.





انج أو دمون جفنشي نسائي





اودمازيل جفنشي نسائي




بلاي جفنتشي نسائي 




هوت كوتر جفنشي نسائي 




اوديموزيل جفنشي نسائي 




.





نينا ريتشي نسائي




ريتشي ريتشي نينا ريتشي نسائي 



 

.




بربري لندن نسائي 





بودي بربري نسائي





ذا بت بربري نسائي 





.




ميركل لانكوم نسائي




هيبونس سنس لانكوم نسائي 




.



سنتمنت مي اسكادا نسائي



انكريدبل مي اسكاد نسائي 



اسكادا s نسائي 



.



في اي بي 212 كارولينا هريرا نسائي 



سي اتش كارولينا هريرا نسائي 



سكسي 212 كارولينا هريرا نسائي 



في اي بي 212 كارولينا هريرا رجالي 



سي اتش كارولينا هريرا رجالي 



سكسي 212 كارولينا هريرا رجالي 




.


 

اترنتي كالفن كلن نسائي




ايفوريا كالفن كلاين نسائي 



ايفوريا كالفن كلاين رجالي 




اسكيب كالفن كلاين رجالي 




.





اللين ثيري موجلر نسائي





انجل نسائي 




اليـن الجديـد 



.





ايدول جورجيو ارمني نسائي 



اكوا دي جيو ارمني نسائي



.





فانيلا بدي شوب نسائي 




فراوله بدي شوب نسائي 





.





فيفا لاجويسي جوسي كوتر نسائي



 

جوسي كوتر نسائي




.





روكن روز فالنتينو نسائي





.




روز ذا وان دولسي جابانا نسائي 





ذا ون دولسي جابانا نسائي




ذا وان دولسي جابانا رجالي



.
.
للتواصل :
الإتصال أو إرسال رسالة على الرقم التالي:
0565044634
أو عن طريق الإيميل :
[email protected]

ولمتابعة جديدنا على تويتـر :
https://twitter.com/sadap_3

*
لتصنيع العطورات الخاصة والتعبئة والتغليف للكميات 600 حبة وما فوق التواصل على جوال 0542224355
*
نتشرف بخدمتكـم ..

والله الموفق
رقم حساب مصرف الراجحي :
مؤسسة صدى العطور للتجارة
355608010166610​[/CENTER]


----------



## إيكو للعطورات (5 يناير 2013)

*رد: أفضـل أنواع العطـورات الفرنسيـة بأسعـار رائعـه وجوده عالية*

تابع باقي العـطورات المتوفره :





بلاك اوركيد توم فورد 





فوليت توم 





وايت بتشولي توم فورد






تاسكن لذر توم فورد




بويس روج توم فورد




*






ون مليون رجالي
رقم الصنف
421




ليدي مليون نسائي



*



شو بارد نسائي 



*






كستوم دنهل رجالي 
رقم الصنف 
476





.





سيلفر شادو دافيدوف 
رقم الصنف 
471





.





كريستال نوار فرزاتشي نسائي





.
نرسيسو رود ريغرس نسائي 



*



قوتشي رتش 



*




امور كاشريل نسائي





سكارليت كاشريل نسائي 





.





اورانج مان رجالي 




.



تاتش اوف بينك لاكوست 



لاكوست الأبيض رجالي 



لاكوست الأحمر رجالي 



*
عطـر لينك الأسود رجالي 



*
عطـر فنتازيا النسائـي 



*
عطـر ليدي غاغا الجديـد



*


 


جاسمين نوار بلغاري نسائي




​للتواصل أو الإستفسار :

0565044634

نتشـرف بخدمتكـم​


----------



## إيكو للعطورات (5 يناير 2013)

*رد: أفضـل أنواع العطـورات الفرنسيـة بأسعـار رائعـه وجوده عالية*

عطـر لوي الأخضـــر 





عطـر مادونــــا 



​


----------



## إيكو للعطورات (6 يناير 2013)

*رد: أفضـل أنواع العطـورات الفرنسيـة بأسعـار رائعـه وجوده عالية*


----------



## إيكو للعطورات (7 يناير 2013)

*رد: أفضـل أنواع العطـورات الفرنسيـة بأسعـار رائعـه وجوده عالية*


----------



## إيكو للعطورات (24 يناير 2013)

*رد: أفضـل أنواع العطـورات الفرنسيـة بأسعـار رائعـه وجوده عالية*


----------

